# Welcome Back to the Forum Everyone!



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Welcome back everyone - feel free to ask any questions you may have, share feedback on CBT and Clinical Hypnotherapy, or just come here to get some TLC- which we have plenty of when needed!We may not have all the answers, but we help each other try to find them - and remember, we are all here to feel better in whatever way works best for you.... this forum helps those who are considering these two treatment methods, or for sharing experiences. Take a peek at the variety of informational posts on this forum and it will help you make an educated decision on what may be best for you!Take care ~ Be well.


----------



## 22920 (Mar 29, 2005)

Glad to see things up and running!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Marilyn







Hi sos







Great to be back and the BB looks better all the time!Great thanks to Jeff for all the work and time this move involved.BQ


----------

